# Taking it slow. Need guidelines



## loverguy (Jun 27, 2016)

Ladies. My ex fiancé is opening up. She says she wants to spend time together Sunday and is being nice. She's clear that I need to go slow. I know the big stuff like don't ask her to put back on the ring or move in together again. 

But what about the daily stuff? How often should I ask to see her? Talk on phone? Sex? Etc.... 

I want to here from the ladies what you would want.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

loverguy said:


> Ladies. My ex fiancé is opening up. She says she wants to spend time together Sunday and is being nice. She's clear that I need to go slow. I know the big stuff like don't ask her to put back on the ring or move in together again.
> 
> But what about the daily stuff? How often should I ask to see her? Talk on phone? Sex? Etc....
> 
> I want to here from the ladies what you would want.


Instead of taking it slow, why revisit this relationship at all? Two weeks ago she admitted to you she still loved her ex and always has. It's time to believe that. She said she will be with you now if you support her. Is that what you want out of a relationship? Someone who is with you when you financially support her but runs to her ex when you can't. I'd like to know what redeeming qualities this woman has. You say you love her but what is it about her that you love because I haven't heard much other than she wants you to support her but still loves her ex.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Why are you barking up the wrong tree?

Knowing what other women like or want has no bearing on any woman you are in a relationship with. You either know the woman you are with or you don't, if you don't know find out from her since what others like is irrelevant to what she likes.

Having said that what is wrong with you? Any sensible person wouldn't come back for more with an ex-fiancé, the fact she is an ex should tell you all you need to know.

Wake up!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I think that you should tell her to start paying her own bills.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Please don't do this. She has said point blank that she doesn't want you! 

You said that you will not be her second choice but by allowing her back into your life, that's exactly what you'll be: her Plan B. She went off and had honeymoon sex with her ex husband and now she's bringing you sloppy seconds and she expects you to beg for it like a good little puppy. 

Have all the women in the world disappeared that you feel you have to resurrect a relationship with an unfaithful ex? She's an unremorseful and unrepentant cheater. Have some self-respect and go find another woman who has character and will not abandon you.

Edit: You need to work on yourself, because right now, you are not a safe partner for her given what you did. Stop being so needy and codependent; it's very unattractive to women.


----------

